# Audi TT 1.8t - swap to 12V VR6



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

So, I have a Mk4 GTi 12v and I found an Audi TT that I was thinking about swapping the motor into. I was wondering how much work this would involve etc. If it's too involving, I can always swap in a 1.8t. But I'd prefer the VR6 route b/c I want to eventually make it a VRT. 

MK1 TT Quattro 1.8t - The TT is a complete shell without bumpers or engine. 

MK4 GTI - I own it, in my posession @ home & currently in pieces


----------



## euro.lo (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Generally when you're looking at doing a swap & in need of info, it's best to search around rather then asking in a thread. The saying goes...If you have to ask then you're not capable. 

It's not a common swap so you're going to have to dig for info.


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

well if you are going to do it you are going to need to use either r32 or tt 3.2 drive train ie gearbox and possibly rear axle 

the above should really be bolt in doable, but the problem you are going to get is getting the 12v ecu to speak to the haldex system


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

dik-van-dub said:


> well if you are going to do it you are going to need to use either r32 or tt 3.2 drive train ie gearbox and possibly rear axle
> 
> the above should really be bolt in doable, but the problem you are going to get is getting the 12v ecu to speak to the haldex system


There is a guy somewhere doing a 12v VRT swap into his R. Not sure what he's doing for Haldex control. I'll look for the thread.

edit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5044046-.-VRsixGLI-12v-R32-Turbo-Build-Thread


----------

